# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Αναζητώντας απεγνωσμένα σύντροφο

## aggelosstr

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι αυτό ακριβώς που αναφέρεται στον τίτλο. 
Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ περισσότερο, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Αυτό που για άλλους είναι παιχνιδάκι, για μένα είναι ακατόρθωτο.
Περνώ πολύ δύσκολα, και βάζω τα κλάματα μόνος στο σπίτι μου.
Παρακολουθώ αισθηματικές ταινίες, γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να βιώσω τον έρωτα μέσα από τις φανταστικές ζωές των άλλων.
Έχω επισκεφτεί ψυχολόγο, και εκτιμώ το ότι μου έδωσε άμεσες συμβουλές για να λύσω το πρόβλημά μου. Αρχικά τσεκάρισε αν είμαι επαρκής σαν προσωπικότητα, και ικανός για να γνωρίσω άλλους ανθρώπους. Μου πρότεινε να γραφτώ σε σχολή χορού και διάφορες άλλες ομάδες, που δίνει την ευκαιρία ανθρώπων να γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους. Επιπλέον γράφτηκα σε site γνωριμιών, και συμμετείχα σε όποια σχετική εκδήλωση έβρισκα. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πρακτικώς μηδενικά.
Από φίλους, οι λιγοστές απόπειρες γνωριμίας ήταν τραγικές. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω, και δεν νιώθω κανέναν ρατσισμό για τους αναπήρους ανθρώπους, αλλά... καταλαβαίνετε.
Θέλω να γνωρίσω κάποια που να αγαπώ και να μ'αγαπά, και αν αυτό κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να οδηγήσει και σε οικογένεια. Είναι τόσο ακραίο αυτό που ζητώ;
Ο λόγος που γράφω όλα τα παραπάνω δεν είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση για να κλαφτώ, αλλά πραγματικά για να βρω λύση στο πρόβλημά μου.
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι; Οτιδήποτε.

----------


## FaceOnlyaMotherCouldLove

και γω σε παρομοια φαση ειμαι, προφανως και ειμαστε ασχημοι

πρεπει απλα να το αποδεχτεις και να παψεις να ψαχνεις για ελπιδα εκει που δεν υπαρχει 

η μονη λυση ειναι η να συμβιβαστεις με καποια χοντρη που θα ξερεις οτι καθεται μαζι σου λογω ελλειψης επιλογων

η να βγαλεις πολλα λεφτα και να βρεις μια ~30+ χρονη που εχει βαρεθει το cock carousel και νιωθει "ετοιμη" για να κανει οικογενεια> οποτε και μαλλον θα συμβιβαστει μαζι σου για να βολευτει οικονομικα

----------


## andreas86

Σε σχετικα παρομοια κασταση ειμαι και εγω αλλα ολα θα γινουν εχει ο θεος!! Αλλα δεν ξερω και της ηλικιες σας παιζει και αυτο ρολο αλλο να γραφει ετσι ενας 30χρονων και αλλο ενας 20!

----------


## GiannisNik3

Σπουδάζεις κάτι;
Έχεις χόμπυ, ασχολίες;
Προσπάθησε να βελτιώσεις τα θετικά στοιχεία σου -γιατί σίγουρα έχεις- , να παίξεις με τα "χαρτιά" που έχεις τώρα, επικεντρώσου στη δουλειά σου και βάλε πλάνο για το μέλλον! Κοίτα να γίνεις καλύτερος στα προαναφερθέντα! Και μην ανησυχείς.......
Κάποια στιγμή θα τους νικήσεις τους λογής λογής "βρυκόλακες" και "δράκους" και θα πάρεις το αίμα σου πίσω!

----------


## andreas86

Φιλε μου κατι με τα σαιτ γνωριμιων αυτα δεν ζητανε να πληρωσεις??

----------


## elis

Παιδιά τα διώξατε όλα τα κορίτσια ήταν φωλιά εδώ πάει κι αυτό

----------


## giorgos35

πολυ απαισιοδοξος εισαι?ποσο χρονων εισαι.αυτοπεποιηθηση φιλε μου και μπλα μπλα.ασε τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο μην κομπλαρη και κανε συζητησεις.μπλα μπλα θελουνε.και να μην εολισαι κλαψιαρης.πιστεψε στον εαυτο σου.δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο το νομιζεις.ενα πραγμα οσο δυσκολο το θεωρης τοσο ποιο δυσκολο γινετε κανονας

----------


## aggelosstr

> Σπουδάζεις κάτι;


Όχι πλέον, αλλά τι θα μπορούσα να σπουδάσω που θα μπορούσε να με φέρει πλησιέστερα στο άλλο φύλλο;
Μανικιούρ ίσως, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μάλλον θα έκανε ζημιά στην εικόνα μου.





> Έχεις χόμπυ, ασχολίες;


Τα χόμπι που είχα ήταν πολύ μοναχικά (motocross, kart, κλπ), και γι'αυτό βέβαια τα παράτησα.





> Προσπάθησε να βελτιώσεις τα θετικά στοιχεία σου -γιατί σίγουρα έχεις-


Κάτι που δεν έγραψα προηγουμένως για λόγους απλότητας, επισκέφτηκα 2 ψυχολόγους. Η μία μου είπε πως έχω ένα σημαντικό όπλο, και αυτό λέγετε χιούμορ. Η άλλη μου είπε πως το χιούμορ είναι μάσκα και σιγά σιγά θα το αποβάλεις. Δεν γνωρίζω ποια από τις δύο έχει δίκιο.





> Κάποια στιγμή θα τους νικήσεις τους λογής λογής "βρυκόλακες" και "δράκους" και θα πάρεις το αίμα σου πίσω!


Σ'ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη και τις συμβουλές!





> Φιλε μου κατι με τα σαιτ γνωριμιων αυτα δεν ζητανε να πληρωσεις??


Καλά δεν με πειράζει να πληρώσω, αλλά όχι έτσι που να νιώσω κορόιδο.
Όντως μέχρι στιγμής τα site κάπως έχουν λειτουργήσει απ'όλα έχω δοκιμάσει, και όπως έχω ακούσει και από κοπέλες, βρίσκουν εκεί ποιο αξιόλογους ανθρώπους, με την έννοια πως τουλάχιστον ξέρουν πως να φερθούν σε ένα πρώτο ραντεβού.
Όμως δεν έχω βρει κάτι για να ρίξω άγκυρα.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/DUXzCcVYJEI

----------


## andreas86

Φιλε μου aggelosstr θα σου πω κατι εγω ημουν επει 2 χρονια σε ενα μερος με 16 γυναικες και ειμαι μονος ακομα, πιο φταει το κεφαλι μου γιαυτο ακου τους αλλους και δειξε θαρρος και αυτοπεποιθηση!

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/-IUbxLryyUk

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/kDVm4rb1t5c

----------


## Tomhet

Αν είσαι πάνω απο 30... σκούρα τα πράγματα.
Απο site γνωριμιών μην περιμένεις και τίποτα. Πάντα οι αναλογίες αντρών/γυναικών εκεί, είναι άσχημες και σπάνια καταλήγουν κάπου γιατί για κάποια κοπέλα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εστιάσει σε κάτι όταν την σπαμμάρουν δεκάδες άτομα και επίσης πάρα πολλές απλά μπαίνουν για να μπουστάρουν το εγώ τους και αυτό είναι όλο. Θα βρούν κάποιον "απ'εξω" που έτσι κ αλλιώς είναι πιο άμεση η επικοινωνία. Άσε που αν δεν "το έχεις" (ότι και να είναι αυτό)θα σου πάρει καιρό να χτίσεις κάτι απο μηνύματα κλπ, και θα πετάξει το πουλάκι.

Αν έχεις φίλους/παρέες χρησιμοποίησε αυτά για να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. Το να ξεκινήσεις κάποιο χόμπυ επίτηδες νομίζω πως εμπεριέχει κίνδυνο για backfire.
Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην το σκέφτεσαι πολύ. Όχι για την χαζομάρα που λένε "θα έρθει μόνο του" αλλά για να μην αγχώνεσαι και κάνεις λάθη που θα σε φορτώνουν ακόμα πιο άσχημα ψυχολογικά.

----------


## aggelosstr

> ...δειξε θαρρος και αυτοπεποιθηση!


Σ'ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση.
Η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι μια ειδική θετική ιδιότητα. Μπορεί κάποιος να νιώθει αυτοπεποίθηση για τα προσωπικά του, αλλά όχι για τη δουλειά του ή και το αντίθετο, ή για άλλους τομείς της ζωής του. Πάντα όμως αντλείτε από το περιβάλλον. Όταν στη δράση λαμβάνεις μια θετική αντίδραση. Όταν κάποιος λαμβάνει συνεχώς αρνητικές αντιδράσεις τότε πρέπει να είναι σχιζοφρενής, ή να έχει κάποια ασθένεια που δεν του επιτρέπει να αντιληφθεί τι συμβαίνει στο περιβάλλον του για να συντηρεί την αυτοπεποίθηση του.





> Αν έχεις φίλους/παρέες χρησιμοποίησε αυτά για να κοινωνικοποιηθείς.


Εκεί υπάρχει μόνο ο κατιμάς όπως έχω γράψει και στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα.
Ένας μου γνώρισε μια ανάπηρη, ένας άλλος μια άκυρη. Μάλιστα του τελευταίου όταν του έδειξα τη δυσφορία μου, που απάντησε με θράσος πως αν άξιζε θα τη κρατούσε για τον εαυτό του.
Μπορώ να γράψω μια τεράστια λίστα με άθλιες εμπειρίες από γνωριμίες μέσω φίλων.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολοι αυτο μου ελεγαν αλλα εγω ειχα βαλθει να τους αποδειξω το αντιθετο χρησιμοποιοντας απλα το μυαλο μου το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι δεν ασχολησαι αρκετα με τη γυναικα που σε ενδιαφερει αν περιμενεις να πετυχει αυτο και οχι απλως να περασει η ωρα θα πρεπει να ξερεις πως θα ειναι πριν τη γνωρισεις αν δε βγαλεις ακρη εσυ θα βγαλει αυτη? οσο ασχολησαι με αυτη που σε ενδιαφερει εχεις πλεονεκτημα *και τοσο αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες να σε προσεξει* 

δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως εχω δει και φωτομοντελα που ψαχνουν σεξ μιας βραδιας αλλα οτι κυκλοφορουν πολες ασχετες εκει αυτο ισχυει και πρεπει να κρατας λιστα για το πιες ειναι ασχετες για να ξερεις που να απαντας εγω τοτε ειχα ενα τετραδια που εγραφα ολες τις ασχετες που μου απαντουσαν και ειχα φτιαξει μπλακ λιστ λογο εμπειριας το λεω οτι αυτες που απαντουν πολυ αργα τη νυχτα η ξημερωματα ειναι ολες ασχετες

----------


## EmaFil

> Tα πάντα γίνονται απο παρεες!!!
> φιλιες, δουλειες, γκομενικα, γαμοι! τα παντα!
> οποιος ζει σε κοινωνια, αν λειτουργει σα μοναδα ειναι καταδικασμενος να ψαχνει απεγνωσμενα σε ολα, οπως λεει ο τιτλος. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι πως μπαινεις σε παρεες, και λειτουργεις εκει μεσα για να εχεις το μεγιστο οφελος. 
> Οχι το πως θα λειτουργεις σα μοναδα στη μεση της ερημου, περιμενοντας τον οποιο τυχει να περασει....






> Εσείς θέλετε να τον στείλετε στο ψυχιατρείο εδώ μέσα μου φαίνεται !!!
> Μην γράφετε μπούρδες που δεν ισχύουν. Εγώ είμαι νέα γυναίκα και *δεν ξέρω καμιά φίλη μου ή γνωστή μου που να γνώρισε μέσω παρέας. Όπου και αν ρωτήσω μου λένε πως τον γνώρισαν όταν κάναν το μεταπτυχιακό τους, στην δουλειά, έξω τέλος πάντων μόνες τους.* Και άντρα έχω ρωτήσει και το ίδιο μου είπε. 
> Εδώ η καθεμιά κάνει αμαν να βρει σιγά μην κάνει και προξενιό.



μπαίνω λίγο εμβόλιμα, αλλά ρε skata οι φίλες σου όταν κάναν το μεταπτυχιακό τους, στην δουλειά....μπλα...μπλα....

δεν είχαν συναναστροφή με άλλα άτομα...???!!! Δεν επικοινωνουσαν καθημερινα.....???!!! (αρα πως ηταν εντελως μονες)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λέει η Mara.Z ειναι ότι αμα εισαι σπιτι - δουλεια -σπιτι....η μεταπτυχιακό κ σπιτι χωρις να μιλας σε κανεναν κ εισαι εντελως μονη χωρις κοινωνικοποιηση τοτε ΝΑΙ, δεν προκειαι να γνωρισεις καμία/κανεναν.....πρεπει κ λιγο να μπεις στην κοινωνία ...να κάνεις σχεσεις φιλικες κλπ κλπ...οτίδήποτε, να μπεις στην διαδικασία...διαφορετικά δεν γίνεται τίποτα....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λέει η Mara.Z ειναι ότι αμα εισαι σπιτι - δουλεια -σπιτι....η μεταπτυχιακό κ σπιτι χωρις να μιλας σε κανεναν κ εισαι εντελως μονη χωρις κοινωνικοποιηση τοτε ΝΑΙ, δεν προκειαι να γνωρισεις καμία/κανεναν.....πρεπει κ λιγο να μπεις στην κοινωνία ...να κάνεις σχεσεις φιλικες κλπ κλπ...οτίδήποτε, να μπεις στην διαδικασία...διαφορετικά δεν γίνεται τίποτα....


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!!!!

πρεπει να εισαι μεσα σε ενα πλαισιο. Και το μεταπτυχιακο μια μεγαλη παρεα ειναι, αν σου κατσει ευκαιρια, εκατσε. 
Και η δουλεια πλαισιο ειναι. 
Και τα χομπυ. Οι ομαδες γενικα. 
Αμα εισαι μοναδα, πως θα σε πλησιασει ο αλλος? γιατι να σε εμπιστευθει? γιατι να θελει να σε γνωρισει? γιατι να μην προσπαθησει να γνωρισει μια παρεα 10 ατομων και να ξοδεψει ενεργεια και φαια ουσια για 1 ατομο που μπορει να βγει σκαρτο?

----------


## Macgyver

> πρεπει να εισαι μεσα σε ενα πλαισιο. Και το μεταπτυχιακο μια μεγαλη παρεα ειναι, αν σου κατσει ευκαιρια, εκατσε. 
> Και η δουλεια πλαισιο ειναι. 
> Και τα χομπυ. Οι ομαδες γενικα. 
> Αμα εισαι μοναδα, πως θα σε πλησιασει ο αλλος? γιατι να σε εμπιστευθει? γιατι να θελει να σε γνωρισει? γιατι να μην προσπαθησει να γνωρισει μια παρεα 10 ατομων και να ξοδεψει ενεργεια και φαια ουσια για 1 ατομο που μπορει να βγει σκαρτο?


Κατσε βρε Μαρα , τι πλαισιο και μοναδα , εγω εχω γνωρισει αρκετες γυναικες απο δω μεσα , στο φορουμ , εχω κανει και δεσμο και δεν δουλευω για να κανω παρεες , εχω και κτθλψουλα ......................αμα τοχεις το επικοινωνιακο , καθαρισες , αμα δεν τοχεις , πρεπει να προσπαθησεις περισσοτερο .........................κατι δεν κανεις καλα , αλλα δεν ξερω τι ..........ισως πλησιαζεις τα λαθος ατομα ............
και οσο κυνηγας κατι εμμονικα , τοσο δεν σουρχεται , παραδοξο αλλα αληθινο ........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ρε φιλε αντι να κοιταξεις να ανοιξεις λιγο τους οριζοντες σου να κανεις γνωριμιες να εισαι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις να περασεις καλα, να ζησεις λιγο, καθεσαι και σκας επειδη θες να αποδειξεις στον εαυτο σου οτι μπορεις να ριξεις μια ωραια γκομενα που δεν εχετε κανεναν κοινο γνωστο ετσι στο ξεκαρφωτο σε κανα μπαρ. Και δεν ξες και τι να την κανεις, αμα αποφευγεις τους φιλους σου την κοπελα τι νομιζεις οτι θα την κανεις; Απλα ειναι θεμα γοητρου και εγωισμου για εσενα. Ξεκολλα απο τη ζωη σου λιγο.


ειναι αυτο που ελεγα γι αυτον που τον ενδιαφερει να πετυχει αυτο που θελει ολα τα αλλα μη οχι δεν ειναι σα να μην υπαρχουν δε τον νιαζουν καν

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κατσε βρε Μαρα , τι πλαισιο και μοναδα , εγω εχω γνωρισει αρκετες γυναικες απο δω μεσα , στο φορουμ , εχω κανει και δεσμο και δεν δουλευω για να κανω παρεες , εχω και κτθλψουλα ......................*αμα τοχεις το επικοινωνιακο , καθαρισες , αμα δεν τοχεις , πρεπει να προσπαθησεις περισσοτερο* .........................κατι δεν κανεις καλα , αλλα δεν ξερω τι ..........ισως πλησιαζεις τα λαθος ατομα ............
> και οσο κυνηγας κατι εμμονικα , τοσο δεν σουρχεται , παραδοξο αλλα αληθινο ........


Μacgyver μου, και το φορουμ εδω μεσα ενα πλαισιο ειναι αν το σκεφτεις....
Οκ δεν βλεπομαστε αλλα οταν εισαι χρονια, εχει γινει μερος της ζωης σου σχεδον καθημερινα, ξερεις μελη κλπ, λογικο ειναι να λειτουργεις οπως σε παρεα. 

Για το επικοινωνιακο συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Μacgyver μου, και το φορουμ εδω μεσα ενα πλαισιο ειναι αν το σκεφτεις....
> Οκ δεν βλεπομαστε αλλα οταν εισαι χρονια, εχει γινει μερος της ζωης σου σχεδον καθημερινα, ξερεις μελη κλπ, λογικο ειναι να λειτουργεις οπως σε παρεα. 
> 
> Για το επικοινωνιακο συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!!!!


Συμφωνω για τον χαρακτηρισμο του φορουμ ως πλαισιο , αλλα και στην πραματικη ζωη μου ειμαι επικοινωνιακος , χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις οτι το επικοινωνιακο ειναι μεγαλο κεφαλαιο στις σχεσεις , διοτι ετσι ειναι , δεν ξερω αν τοχεις , και σε τι βαθμο το εχεις , αφου σε ΄ξερω΄λιγακι ........... νομιζω οτι ειναι χαρισμα , δεν ξερω αν μπορει ναποκτηθει στην πορεια , διοτι απο 20 ετων , ημουν ολο παρεες ......επικοινωνιακος ......

----------


## aggelosstr

Ύστερα από προτροπή κάποιων από σας, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω μια γνωριμία μέσω γνωστού.
Λοιπόν κάποια παλιά γνωστή και Facebook φίλη, είχε αναρτήσει μια φωτογραφία της που ήταν παρέα με τη ξαδέρφη της. Μου άρεσε (η ξαδέρφη), και έστειλα ένα μήνυμα (στη γνωστή μου) εκδηλώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον μου.
Αφού ξεκινήσαμε τους τυπικούς χαιρετισμούς, έλαβα μια απάντηση που ήταν αρνητική, αλλά και κάπως περίεργη και παραθέτοντας τη θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας:

"Όσο αφορά την ξαδέρφη μού θα σού το πω όσο πιο ευγενικά μπορώ... Να σταματήσει να σε ενδιαφέρει, είναι αρραβωνιασμενη. Λιπαμε.. Είναι και σε άλλη χώρα".

Δεν έχω πειράξει ούτε την ορθογραφία του κειμένου.
Ίσως είναι ιδέα μου αλλά δεν μου φάνηκε πολύ ευγενική. Μάλλον προς το απότομη μου φάνηκε.
Μια απάντηση όπως "Λυπάμαι Άγγελε είναι αρραβωνιασμένη" δεν θα ήταν αρκετή;
Δεν έχω απαντήσει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής, βρέθηκα και απροετοίμαστος μπροστά σ'αυτή την κάπως επιθετική απάντηση.

----------


## savatage

Η απαντηση της ηταν αποτομη, κοφτη και απολυτη.(εκτος απο ανορθογραφη..) Μπορει να παρεξηγηθηκε που εβαλες στο ματι ενα δικο της ατομο που ειδες σε μια φωτογραφια.
Τελοσπαντων, οπως και να εχει μπορεις να απαντησεις χαλαρα. Ενταξει δεν εγινε και τιποτα.
Στο αλλο τοπικ του σιμενον για το σεξ και στο τοπικ για сhatrooms της marinaki92‎, φανηκες να μιλας εχοντας εμπειρια σχεσεων και γυναικων και πληθωρα φιλων παντως.

----------


## λουλούδι

Αγγελε ισως να σε θελει η ιδια και γι'αυτο να ενοχληθηκε η να ενοχληθηκε που θες καποιο δικο της ατομο η που θες καποια που ειναι αρραβωνιασμενη. Οπως και να 'χει, απορριψεις θα φας πολλες, το θεμα ειναι να μην μενεις εκει, να προχωρας παρακατω μεχρι να βρεις την καταλληλη. Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!

----------


## aggelosstr

Savatage σ'ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση, θα της απαντήσω κάτι κατάλληλο για να κλείσω τη συζύτηση μαζί της.
Για τη δεύτερη διαπίστωση έχω να πω εντάξει, δεν είμαι και παρθένος, αλλά οι συμβουλές και οι διαπιστώσεις μου δεν στηρίζονται τόσο στην εμπειρία μου που είναι μικρή, όσο στη προσπάθεια μου να διατηρώ τη κρίση μου αντικειμενική, αψηφώντας τη το κοινό αίσθημα ή τη κατακραυγή. Πχ Στο δρόμο καλό είναι να έχει προτεραιότητα ο πεζός ή το όχημα;
Νομικά αλλά και δεοντολογικά έχει προτεραιότητα ο πεζός, υπάρχει όμως και μια τρίτη αλήθεια: Οικολογικά θα ήταν καλύτερο να έχει προτεραιότα το όχημα, αφού μια ενδεχόμενη στάση του θα προκαλούσε επιπλέον κατανάλωση υδρογονανθράκων και όχι μόνο.
Δεν λέω πως η τρίτη αλήθεια είναι και η σωστότερη, απλά λέω ότι υπάρχει και αυτή.

Λουλούδι σ'ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Ναι θα προχωρήσω παρακάτω, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως έχω βρει το σωστό δρόμο.

----------


## λουλούδι

Αγγελε εχεις μηνυμα προσωπικο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα σου προτεινα να μην βαζεις μεσαζοντες για να γνωρισεις ατομα αν σε ενδιαφερει καποια πραγματι να μιλησεις στην ιδια ετσι και αλλιως το βλεπει οτι εχεις κοινους γνωστους το γραφει το φβ 

εσυ πχ που ξερεις αν ειναι πραγματι αρραβωνιασμενη? μπορει πχ να ζηλεψε και να στο ειπε ετσι. μου εχει τυχει και μενα κατι αναλογο χωρις να υπηρχε ερωτικο ενδιαφερον και μονο που δε με εβρισε ο μεσαζοντας

ζηλεψε φαινεται ξεκαθαρα....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ύστερα από προτροπή κάποιων από σας, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω μια γνωριμία μέσω γνωστού.
> Λοιπόν κάποια παλιά γνωστή και Facebook φίλη, είχε αναρτήσει μια φωτογραφία της που ήταν παρέα με τη ξαδέρφη της. Μου άρεσε (η ξαδέρφη), και έστειλα ένα μήνυμα (στη γνωστή μου) εκδηλώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον μου.
> Αφού ξεκινήσαμε τους τυπικούς χαιρετισμούς, έλαβα μια απάντηση που ήταν αρνητική, αλλά και κάπως περίεργη και παραθέτοντας τη θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας:
> 
> "Όσο αφορά την ξαδέρφη μού θα σού το πω όσο πιο ευγενικά μπορώ... Να σταματήσει να σε ενδιαφέρει, είναι αρραβωνιασμενη. Λιπαμε.. Είναι και σε άλλη χώρα".
> 
> Δεν έχω πειράξει ούτε την ορθογραφία του κειμένου.
> Ίσως είναι ιδέα μου αλλά δεν μου φάνηκε πολύ ευγενική. Μάλλον προς το απότομη μου φάνηκε.
> Μια απάντηση όπως "Λυπάμαι Άγγελε είναι αρραβωνιασμένη" δεν θα ήταν αρκετή;
> Δεν έχω απαντήσει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής, βρέθηκα και απροετοίμαστος μπροστά σ'αυτή την κάπως επιθετική απάντηση.


φιλικη συσταστη απο τις πατατες που εχω φαει....
οταν σε ενδιαφερει μια κοπελα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ οτι ααα αυτη η κοπελα με ενδιαφερει, μπορεις να μου τη συστησεις?
Αυτη η παρακληση ειναι η σιγουρη συνταγη για αποτυχια!!! 
Μπορεις να βρεις κατι κοινο, και να προσπαθησεις απεξω-απεξω μεσω της κοινης γνωστης να γνωριστεις, να μαθεις που συχναζει και να κανεις ντου, να ρωτησεις κατι κλπ κλπ κλπ
Γενικα να βαλεις τα πρωτα λιθαρακια για μια χαλαρη κουβεντουλα-γνωριμια. 
Και αν ειναι σε φαση να ψαχνεται και να θελει να κανει κατι, και να της αρεσεις, θα προχωρησει. 

α και επισης, οταν σου αρεσει καποια, ποτε δεν θα την πλησιασεις να της πεις ευθεως, μου αρεσεις-θελω να σε γνωρισω! = συνταγη για χυλοπιτα οσο ωραιος και να εισαι....
κανεις μια κουβεντουλα χαλαρα, με χιουμορ, ανετα και ωραια, την κανεις να γελασει, να σε εμπιστευθει, και βαζεις τα θεμελια για μια καλη παρεα. Αν ευδοκιμησει η καλη παρεα, θα ερθει και το ερωτικο, αν υπαρχει το κλικ, τοσο απλα.

----------


## andreas86

aggelosstr!! αν η κοπελα που ευχομαι να γνωρισεις, εχει καμια ξαδερφη φιλη εδω ειμαστε και εμεις μην μας ξαχασεις!! χαχα (και εγω ειμαι σε φαση που θα ηθελα σχεση)

----------


## aggelosstr

> aggelosstr!! αν η κοπελα που ευχομαι να γνωρισεις, εχει καμια ξαδερφη φιλη εδω ειμαστε και εμεις μην μας ξαχασεις!! χαχα (και εγω ειμαι σε φαση που θα ηθελα σχεση)


Χαχαχα! Εννοείται, αν περνάει από το χέρι μου.

----------


## ironman

> Ύστερα από προτροπή κάποιων από σας, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω μια γνωριμία μέσω γνωστού.
> Λοιπόν κάποια παλιά γνωστή και Facebook φίλη, είχε αναρτήσει μια φωτογραφία της που ήταν παρέα με τη ξαδέρφη της. Μου άρεσε (η ξαδέρφη), και έστειλα ένα μήνυμα (στη γνωστή μου) εκδηλώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον μου.
> Αφού ξεκινήσαμε τους τυπικούς χαιρετισμούς, έλαβα μια απάντηση που ήταν αρνητική, αλλά και κάπως περίεργη και παραθέτοντας τη θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας:
> 
> "Όσο αφορά την ξαδέρφη μού θα σού το πω όσο πιο ευγενικά μπορώ... Να σταματήσει να σε ενδιαφέρει, είναι αρραβωνιασμενη. Λιπαμε.. Είναι και σε άλλη χώρα".
> 
> Δεν έχω πειράξει ούτε την ορθογραφία του κειμένου.
> Ίσως είναι ιδέα μου αλλά δεν μου φάνηκε πολύ ευγενική. Μάλλον προς το απότομη μου φάνηκε.
> Μια απάντηση όπως "Λυπάμαι Άγγελε είναι αρραβωνιασμένη" δεν θα ήταν αρκετή;
> Δεν έχω απαντήσει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής, βρέθηκα και απροετοίμαστος μπροστά σ'αυτή την κάπως επιθετική απάντηση.


ηταν απλα μια απαντηση μην το μεγαλοποιεις στο μυαλο σου ειναι αρραβωνιασμενη και σε ξενη χωρα τιποτα λιγοτερο τιποτα περισσοτερο

----------


## ironman

επισης μην ζητας ομως απο γυναικες γνωριμια για αλλη γυναικα ειναι φυρες στο 99% και θα σου κανουν ζημια γιατι ανταγωνιζονται μεταξυ τους

----------

